# VapeCon 2018 - Videos



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Rob Fisher said:


>



 I'm in that video!  Its only a second, but I'm there.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

